# Raceland coilovers review mk4 gti



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay so I already know I'm gonna get crap, "raceland is the cheapest pieces of sh**!" Yes I know, I doubted it but now I realize it. Taking apart the suspension was frustrating on its own, te passengers side took me at least 3 hours of hammering and swearing only to finally go get spring compressor from advance auto since the control arm would not drop down enough (yes I even removed the sway bar end links) I don't mean to get off topic but anyone who works on cars and knows what it feels like when things are not working on your side. Once I got everything together I felt like a god, finally had a lowered car and felt bad ass, but now I hit my first problem, the wheels rubbed on the springs. Right away when installing a coilover set, understand you may need wheel spacers for these, well at least the front. Once I got the wheel spacers and longer wheel bolts, I could finally adjust everything and test drive. I must have adjusted my springs up at least half a dozen times now in the past 3 months, it gets annoying, frustrating, and makes me regret coilovers. Even with new bushings and mounts, they Squeek and chatter when driving, it's noisy and just sounds extremely cheap. The passenger side seems jacked up, it sits higher than the driver side in the mount and I've noticed that I'd you jack it up and take the wheel off you have some play where you can move the knuckle separate from the strut. To me this seems like just poor fitment considering I torqued everything back down. Over all I am not satisfied with raceland, if you have a beater sure go ahead put them on and save yourself money, but as far as driving use these are not practical at all. They constantly need adjustment. I'll go through a pro and cons to show what I do and don't like
Pros:
Cheap, diet cheap, almost anyone could afford these
When fully adjusted down, the car looks badass (but brush and rub just on the thought of a bump)
Adjustable
When things go the way they should, easy to install

Cons:
Cheap because they're quality
Noisy
Awkward to adjust in the rears, and if you hit a big enough bump on accident, for some reason they adjust themselves back down
If you don't have your fenders rolled or wheel spacers, the fronts will not fit and/or rub
All coilover kits are adjustable

Overall, don't get them. If you cannot tell by now, I'll straight up say it, I hate these things, hate them hate them HATE THEM. Probably worse, well actually the worse mod ice ever bought. It looks good but that's about it. I wish I would've took the time to do it right and get brands like H&R or possibly even do just lowering springs or a cup kit. If you have the money and know how, do air ride, it takes more time to put on and more know how, but they're practical and have the ability to be slammed and look good or go back to stock height and be comfortable.
Hope my opinion helps you looking at buying these, or who want a good laugh because you know how sh**y they are.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

You do realize this is the air suspension subforum, right? :laugh:


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol yes I know I accidentally posted it in here


----------

